# IUI - How many is too many?



## Prinzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi I'm hoping for some advice please. I had my 3rd cycle of IUI last week, obviously we have no idea yet if it was successful or not but I got to thinking about what we would do if it was unsuccessful this time. Our clinic has offered us 6 cycles of IUI before we go to IVF but I've read most people will only have 3...we're currently NHS funded so I'm not sure if that's why we've been offered 6 but I'm wondering how many cycles is too many? If unsuccessful this time should we request to cancel the remaining 3 cycles and move on to IVF? DH is happy to go ahead with whatever I think is best but I'm really unsure of what to do...any advice will be appreciated! x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

You are using donor sperm so I'd carry on with IUI if it doesn't affect your IVF funding.  Donor sperm is good quality so you have a good chance if timing is right.  IVF is quite invasive and not as straightforward as you might think.
TCCx


----------



## Prinzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you Tincancat. I did start a cycle of IVF to synchronise with DH's mTESE, obviously that was cancelled as no sperm found but I have an idea of the process and whats involved. Believe me I don't see it as an 'easy fix' or anything.

It's actually the quality of the sperm and the timing I have concerns about so I'll make sure to discuss that before our next go.
Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have read only one source saying that a woman aged max 35 is advised having max 5 IUI-s, and if a woman is 35+ than she is recommended having max 3 IUI-s, and in case of negative results the next step is IVF. x


----------



## Prinzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

I've read a lot of ladies have been advised to move on after 2 or 3, some have 6 or 7 which is why I'm not sure what the best move would be now. I have an appointment with a Dr next week so I'll ask if they can change anything for our next cycles, it doesn't make sense to me to keep on in the same way another 3 times if its not working x


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Prinzilla 

I think it depends how you feel too. I did 6 iui and I was emotionally exhausted by the end of it. I'd have moved onto IVF after 4 tries if I could have.  Unfortunately I needed to have 6 iui before I could qualify for IVF on the NHS.


----------



## Prinzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi LadyMac

I can definitely relate to wanting to move on to IVF, back to back cycles especially really take it out of you..I hope you're doing better now. That was something I was planning to ask, if not having the remaining 3 cycles of IUI would affect the funding for IVF. I feel like our last 3 cycles maybe weren't done in the best way so something needs to change if we have to continue with the IUI.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyway, IVF has higher success rates than IUI.


----------

